# CS6  |  Faltenwurf mit Beleuchtungseffekt und Versetzen-Filter



## heindreas (20. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich wollte jetzt einen alten PS-Trick wieder ausgraben. Nämlich Stoff oder ähnliches mittels Beleuchtungseffekt und Versetzen-Filter "in Falten" zu legen bzw. zu knittern. Das wäre jetzt in der CS6 mittels Smartobjekt auch gut zu handeln nur macht die Textur im Beleuchtungseffekt keine homogene Licht-/Schattenwürfe sondern so komische "Höhenlinien".
In den angehängen Dateien ist das ganz gut zu sehen.
(Die Datei "Falten.psd" ist die Verschiebungsmatrix im Versetzen-Filter.)

Vielleicht hat da jemand einen Tipp dazu?
Vielen Dank vorab schon mal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## pixelator (21. März 2013)

Die Höhenlinien sind im Kanal Falten.4 vorhanden. Wenn du in der Tonwertkorrektur den mittleren Regler etwas nach rechts ziehst werden sie deutlich. Das passiert dann wenn dem PS nicht genügend Helligkeiten beim Weichzeichnen zur Verfügung stehen. Normalerweise kriegt mann das weg indem man ein ganz klein wenig Rauschen hinzufügt und dann nochmal ganz gering weichzeichnet. Aber dafür ist die Datei zu klein. Ich würde die Falten in einer größeren Datei erstellen, mit der Tonwertkorrektur kontrollieren und danach kleinrechnen. Auf jeden Fall müssen mehr Helligkeiten mitspielen.
Gruß pixelator

P.S. Der Versetzenfilter springt natürlich auf diese Linien an, weil sie so schön greifbar sind im Vergleich zum Rest...


----------

